# Wheel center cap loose quick fix.



## golfRdave (Oct 15, 2017)

I recently aquired used winter alloys for my new R and the center caps had quite a bit of wear and salt damage. 
New "OE" overseas specials arrived in the mail and they fit a little loose...granted I expected that for the price.
I have read where others have wrapped tape of various kinds around them to snug up the fit but there is an easier and more solid solution.
Carefully use a little heat from a lighter/candle/mini butane torch and heat just below the lip that retains the cap in the wheel. Heat just enough till you can spread the tab out an extra 1-1,5mm or whatever makes them snap in place solidly. 
Easy peasy. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfRdave (Oct 15, 2017)

Soooo for the winter wheels will it be the VW or R center caps?
Going on a Tornado Red 7.5R.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

A couple small dabs of black silicone


----------



## golfRdave (Oct 15, 2017)

Kwabena said:


> A couple small dabs of black silicone


???

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

